# OMG BFP



## owo

As the title suggest i tested again with a CB Digi on CD33 and got my :bfp:
I am still in a state of shock as it happend in my first month off BCP. I feel guilty about reporting this as it was so quick ,when there are loads of you on here that have been trying for Months if not years.
Don't give up, i know it will happen to you soon :dust:
Thanks for all you support.


----------



## tansey

Congratulations and Good luck :hugs:


----------



## _Alice_

Ohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy goshhhhhhhhhhhh! Congratulations sweet heart!!!
You are so lucky! Give me some of your babydust!! :hugs:

Sooo happy for you xxx


----------



## suzan

Congrats!


----------



## owo

_Alice_ said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy goshhhhhhhhhhhh! Congratulations sweet heart!!!
> You are so lucky! Give me some of your babydust!! :hugs:
> 
> Sooo happy for you xxx

I know, i am still in a state of shock. Don't really believe it, don't think i will until i have the first scan. I kept looking back at the test for a whole day to check that the "pregnant" state hadn't changed to "not pregnant", can't do that anymore the battery ran out. :rofl:

I'm sending you all loads of :dust::dust::dust:

Hope to see you in First Tri soon

:hugs:


----------



## BeachPrincess

WOW!! Congrats! God must be watching over you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sassy

Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## owo

BeachPrincess said:


> WOW!! Congrats! God must be watching over you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Someone certainly is!!!
I guess we were just lucky with our timing.

:hugs:


----------



## _Alice_

owo said:


> I know, i am still in a state of shock. Don't really believe it, don't think i will until i have the first scan. I kept looking back at the test for a whole day to check that the "pregnant" state hadn't changed to "not pregnant", can't do that anymore the battery ran out. :rofl:
> 
> I'm sending you all loads of :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hope to see you in First Tri soon
> 
> :hugs:



:rofl: aww hun, congratulations, i really am happy for you :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations :)


----------



## HAYS

congrats
xx


----------



## TrixieLox

That's lovely news and don't apologise for being lucky, well done! Symptoms? Tips? x


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey congrats on your news xxx


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your BFP!! xo


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congratulations to you! xXx


----------



## connoll

well done have a fab 9 months and beyond

kxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Belle

congratulations!! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats!

x


----------



## candice123

Congratulations!! I hope u have started the epidemic of BFPs for this month!! Hope you have a happy pregbabcy, Candice xx


----------



## toot

Congrats, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## SJK

congrats, brill news xx :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## meg

congrats! x


----------



## Samo

congratulations on an early bfp :) happy and happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## diva4180

congrats to you sweetie! hope you have a happy and healthy nine months ahead!.....and be sure to send some of that baby dust and good timing dust my way for the summer lol! ;)


----------



## loopylew

congrats hun xx hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## journey

That is awesome - congratulations!!!


----------



## Farie

Congrats. have a brilliant 9 months :hugs:


----------



## avistar

congrats!


----------



## superp123

Congrats to you too!!! Looks like April is going to be a good month. You shouldn't appologize for getting your BFP!!! Silly girl. Just sprinkle some dust on all of us hopefuls!!! 
Best of luck to you for a hh 9!! 
P


----------



## biteable

well done hun,wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Tishimouse

:wohoo: 
:wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: *CONGRATULATIONS*  :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo:​


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## owo

TrixieLox said:


> That's lovely news and don't apologise for being lucky, well done! Symptoms? Tips? x

First of all thanks so much for everyone's good wishes. You are all so sweet.

The only tip i can give is, as soon as you see the EWCM BD BD BD. That's what i did. 

As for my symptoms, My lower back is a bit achy. Also the only way i can describe it is, my lower abdomen feels like i have pulled a muscle, but only minor. I have had very mild cramps on and off for the last couple of weeks.
My Nipples were a bit sore a couple of weeks ago, but not anymore, now they just stick out and won't go down :rofl:
I did come out with loads of spots on my face last week and my hair has become quite greasy. I have been quite thirsty and consequently need to pee a lot.
Blimey i didn't think i had many symptoms, but when i add them all up, quite surprising.

Sending you all my :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## tink

you jammy sausage! well done! :rofl::rofl:
:headspin: woohoo! :headspin:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations and well done


----------



## dannigizmo

great news! CONGRATULATIONS!!! danni xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! Have a happy and healthy 9months! Yipppppppeyy!!!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------

